# I dropped my 3DS XL onto concrete, should I be worried?



## ThePeteyPiranha (Aug 1, 2013)

Today I dropped my 3DS XL onto concrete at around 4 feet from the ground, I immediately picked it up and dusted all the dirt off. The only damage I could see was scratches into the left shoulder button and a little bit of the hinge (but luckily the hinge still works like it normally does). I turned it on to see if the screens still worked and they did, so did the 3D, the sound and the gyroscope. But I don't want my 3DS to stop working as I don't want to lose all of my stuff, especially my digital version of Animal Crossing. Am I just being paranoid?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2013)

You should probably take it to see if anything's wrong with it as soon as you can.  For all you know it could be liable to fall apart at any time.


----------



## Demaria (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd say make a backup of everything on your SD card in a folder on your computer for safe keeping, just in case.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 1, 2013)

Demaria said:


> I'd say make a backup of everything on your SD card in a folder on your computer for safe keeping, just in case.



This too.


----------



## Pidjiken (Aug 1, 2013)

If it's on the SDcvard and you have your club nintendo account tied to it you're fine.


Nintendo always makes structurally solid consoles.


----------



## ThePeteyPiranha (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll take it to see if anythings wrong with it tomorrow and I'm create save backups now


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Aug 1, 2013)

I've done that before and my XL is fine. Just a few tiny missing paint chips on the corners.


----------



## Zero Revolution (Aug 2, 2013)

I actually did the same thing a few months ago with my Nintendo 3DS, nothing bad happened other than a small chip on the corner, but it's barely noticeable. 

I would try bringing it to an electronics realtor to see if anything is wrong with it, but I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## Jaymes Keller (Aug 7, 2013)

I did the same thing, although it was on a road surface (cobbled), and aside from some cosmetic damage, it seems to be working just fine. Aside from the odd issue (DS Lite internal wires being easy to strip off), Nintendo do make sturdy consoles. I would imagine that they could take a beating in a desert.

Speaking of that, little anecdote for you all, there exists a picture of a Game Boy that apparently was carried into the Gulf War. It came back charred and slightly melted, but the screen still worked, and it could still play Tetris! I think you can still see it at NYC's Nintendo World store, if my research is right.

Correction: Apparently, they had to replace the screen on it, but apart from that, the unit was just fine, even though it was hit by a bombing run. Amazing, really.


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm clumsy as anything, so I invested in a plastic case for my 3DS, it works like a charm, the games don't even stop and freeze when a I drop it like my old GBA SP.  


EDIT:  Forgot to mention that it only cost $12, so it's affordable for most.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 15, 2013)

Jaymes Keller said:


> I did the same thing, although it was on a road surface (cobbled), and aside from some cosmetic damage, it seems to be working just fine. Aside from the odd issue (DS Lite internal wires being easy to strip off), Nintendo do make sturdy consoles. I would imagine that they could take a beating in a desert.
> 
> Speaking of that, little anecdote for you all, there exists a picture of a Game Boy that apparently was carried into the Gulf War. It came back charred and slightly melted, but the screen still worked, and it could still play Tetris! I think you can still see it at NYC's Nintendo World store, if my research is right.
> 
> Correction: Apparently, they had to replace the screen on it, but apart from that, the unit was just fine, even though it was hit by a bombing run. Amazing, really.



I remember reading about that. That's absolutely amazing.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so clumsy, I drop my 3DS about 3 times a day, and it still works perfectly fine.


----------

